# Black beauty LTZ with modifications



## cruzetroy (Dec 14, 2010)

Black LTZ with 20% Black Window Tint, Blacked Out Side Markers, and Blacked Out Bowtie Logos.


----------



## john12121 (Jan 28, 2011)

Just awesome..Black colour windows looks very good.Gives a luxurious and royal touch to car..


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I will have to tint my windows too when I get my black Cruze. Yours just looks too good. About how much does it cost to get done?


----------



## cruzetroy (Dec 14, 2010)

The dealer did it for me as part of my deal. I payed about $750 under invoice for my car but my dealer is the best. I did have to trade back to him a 06 CTS that had a few serious issues like burning a quart of oil every 900 miles. Believe it or not I got $2500 in incentive cash towards a new GM vehicle and a few hundred short of Excellent Kelly Blue Book value for the CTS which was far from excellent at the time. 

Bottom line is I believe the window tint is around $200 at Zeibart and probably less if you have your dealer do it as part of the deal because they would get a discount for volume service.


----------



## 4L4N (Jan 12, 2011)

How did you alter the emblems like that?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

4L4N said:


> How did you alter the emblems like that?


 He took it to a shop who did it for him. I'm going to look this weekend and figure out how they come apart maybe.. if it doesnt snow too much


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...according to GM, the logo (#18) detaches from the bumper assembly:


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

they may use an adhesive to attach it though.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

cruzetroy said:


> Black LTZ with 20% Black Window Tint, Blacked Out Side Markers, and Blacked Out Bowtie Logos.


Lots of luck. There's nothing like a clean black car! Looks like an undercover CIA or FBI or SS car!


----------



## anjy834u (Feb 4, 2011)

now that is exactly what i am talking about. u can say i joined the forum to see a detailed description of a black cruze. thanks for saving me.


----------



## willlm17 (Feb 18, 2011)

How/where did you get those fog lights? Did you get the RS package and modify? Or did you skip the RS and add them on? If so, is there an aftermarket switch for them on the interior or do they go on and off with the headlights?

Also, what are side markers? I'm curious what it would look like if they weren't blacked out.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

willlm17 said:


> How/where did you get those fog lights? Did you get the RS package and modify? Or did you skip the RS and add them on? If so, is there an aftermarket switch for them on the interior or do they go on and off with the headlights?
> 
> Also, what are side markers? I'm curious what it would look like if they weren't blacked out.


Those are the add-on fog lamps I talked about in your other thread. They are very similar to the RS lamps, except the RS units have a chrome bezel where the add-ons do not. Styling is a matter of preference.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

willlm17 said:


> How/where did you get those fog lights? Did you get the RS package and modify? Or did you skip the RS and add them on? If so, is there an aftermarket switch for them on the interior or do they go on and off with the headlights?
> 
> Also, what are side markers? I'm curious what it would look like if they weren't blacked out.


My pic below shows the RS fogs and the side marker (orange light near front). This is a pic of my Cruze all dirty from driving on snowy/salty roads.


----------



## Orange (Mar 6, 2011)

cruzetroy said:


> Black LTZ with 20% Black Window Tint, Blacked Out Side Markers, and Blacked Out Bowtie Logos.





I'm planning on getting ~20% HP Supreme tint this spring on the rear windows (as the law permits here). Anyone else had this done, or recommend darker / lighter on a black car? I find from my last car, ~20% tint is still pretty easy to see OUT at night.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

I've had 20% on all of my vehicles. Never had an issue with seeing at night or the police (IN law is 35%). My buddies' TA with 50% on the windshield and 20% everywhere else is dangerously difficult to see out of at night. Looks killer from the outside, though.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I would like to get my windows tinted but do not want to be ticketed for too much tint. I know the NY law on window tinting is 70% of the light must pass thru. Anyone know what level of tinting would work? I know nothing about this.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Get 30% tint and you're good to go.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Would you say the bow-tie is more of a matte black than a gloss?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

He picked the gloss, GRXWERKS told me no one has ordered the matte black yet. I was going to order the matte black but he said if you Liquidip the rear (which I did) it will come out glossy, so it's best to just get 2 glossy


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

GMMillwright said:


> Get 30% tint and you're good to go.


I just did a little research on this. A 30% means that the tint has 30% VLT (Visible Light Transmission) or that only 30% of the light goes through. The lower the number, the darker the tint.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

robertbick said:


> I just did a little research on this. A 30% means that the tint has 30% VLT (Visible Light Transmission) or that only 30% of the light goes through. The lower the number, the darker the tint.


Yep. I knew that, but misread your 70% as allowing that much tint. Sounds like no tint for you. I wonder what the factory tint # is?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Cruzetroy, how dark does that tint appear on your car? Ohio laws with the 50% are stupid for the lack of a better term. I was pulled over on campus once with 50% on a white car and they actually tested the tint. I thought maybe the tint on a "somewhat" family sedan would be ignored by police. 
Another question, how are the blackouts for the sidemarkers? Do the bulbs shine through pretty well at night? Your car makes me want to ditch my wanting a white Cruze and opt for the black one.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> Cruzetroy, how dark does that tint appear on your car? Ohio laws with the 50% are stupid for the lack of a better term. I was pulled over on campus once with 50% on a white car and they actually tested the tint. I thought maybe the tint on a "somewhat" family sedan would be ignored by police.
> Another question, how are the blackouts for the sidemarkers? Do the bulbs shine through pretty well at night? Your car makes me want to ditch my wanting a white Cruze and opt for the black one.


I wish NY was 50%... it's 70% here.


----------



## DiscoPanda (Mar 28, 2011)

WOW! I love this, I normally don't like mods on cars in general but this I really like. I was thinking about tinting on my new black cruze but I was scared it would look too... thuggish? I guess.

But THIS, I love, especially the blacked out logo *_* In heaven.


----------



## zimmer.rich (Feb 9, 2011)

I can load photos of my black cruze when i get it washed. I have a LTZ with 35% on the sides and 20% on the back also with black logos. This might help people compare on the level of tint they want. One important part to remember with tinting, other that the law, is the color of the interior. Dark interiors make the tint look darker. Also sunroofs will change the darkness A LOT. i have noticed a huge difference in darkness from sunroof cover open and cover closed.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

so let me get this straight...the bowtie overlays by grafxwerks are actually new emblems instead of a wrap for the emblem?
you can take the emblem off the car with the diagram CUDA showed us??
someone please help and thank u haha


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

and where is grafxworks located ?USA im guessing?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

the states have EVERYTHING possible ahah


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> the states have EVERYTHING possible ahah


..._except_ *Canadian Club* whiskey(ha,ha)


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> so let me get this straight...the bowtie overlays by grafxwerks are actually new emblems instead of a wrap for the emblem?
> you can take the emblem off the car with the diagram CUDA showed us??
> someone please help and thank u haha


The bowtie overlays are essentially a sticker, and you place them on top of your current bowtie.

Grafxwerks is located in the toronto area actually.


----------



## 619CRUZN (Jul 18, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL. i just ordered the decals for the front and back bowtie. Im getting the windows done, and installing HID's. You got good taste.


----------



## SerroMacheR (Feb 29, 2012)

Door handles are quite good


----------

